# Porter Cable VS Bosch



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have found this forum to be a wealth of information, and want some advise.

I am looking for a new router to go in the shop and am looking at either a PC 893PK or a Bosch 1617EVS. They are both priced about the same with about the same features. 

What goods, bads, differences, pro, cons, accesory issues does everyone see with these two choices. Or, does any one have a better idea for a router that is worth the bang for the buck.

I am leaning towards one of these two as I have my eye on the Jessem/Rockler Lift FX to put in on the table, and I also like that I can get a quality versatile machine that is worth the money.

Any input is greatly appreciated.

Thank You,
rh111
"The Scrap Maker"


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the router forum rh111 can't wait for the answer to this one heard good things about the both of them. I use a smaller pc 690 in my table I just make small stuff. So I'll watch your question to see what they say because this year I'm going bigger in my router table. You are right though they are priced about the same I really know about the features.


----------



## TUCKER LASKEY (Jan 14, 2005)

I have 2 Craftsman routers a 1/4 & 1/2 fixed base, a skill 1/4 plunge, a Ryobi 1/2 and a porter Cable 893 PK, the last one is a real sweet heart. I made a table mounted to my table saw and this is the nicest one I've used, the soft start is really great and it runs smooth and quiet, I haven't used a bosch so I can't judge how they run but so far the PC gets my vote, you get what you pay for and it was well worth the money, the others are OK. I would suggest what ever you get make sure it's a 1/4 1/2 model.
TUCKER469


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I have just gone though the process of adding a router to my shop, see post:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=1038

I have just posted a review of the Hitachi KM12VC, see:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=1045

As it happen the two routers on your list were on my list as well. Now I'm not saying that you should not get one of the other two as I like them a lot as well but at least take a look at the Hitachi.

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

rh111 said:


> I have found this forum to be a wealth of information, and want some advise.
> 
> I am looking for a new router to go in the shop and am looking at either a PC 893PK or a Bosch 1617EVS. They are both priced about the same with about the same features.
> 
> ...


Here's some more information for you,

Check out Wood magazine's Nov 2004 issue. You might be able to get a back issue if you call Wood magazine at 800/346-9663. It is a special router issue. Many multi-based router kits were put to the test on many different situations. Porter-Cable and Bosch were among the test. You can also order past issues of Wood magazine and the special issues at woodmagazine.com/store . Here’s a link to order the actual review: http://woodstore.woodmall.com/muroki.html

There are many routers out there that will give you more bang for your buck! Just go to the tool stores, pick’em up and see how they feel, check out their features, read reviews and make a decision on what you think you like. I think it’s just a matter of personal preference once you do your own research. It was a smart move that you started your research right here. I am the same way, like many people are. I search for lots of information first before making that important decision. Personally I own the Bosch 1617EVSPK. There are several reasons, I picked this router. It received Wood magazine’s Top Tool Approved award, the package came with extras as you can see in the pictures below, I like the features on it and the way it felt in my hands, I like the smooth plunging action and the price was nice! Just go with what you like! Take care and stay safe!

Click here for picture 1! 
Click here for picture 2!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

RH111, just a side note to Boricua's response. The new Hitachi wasn't released in time for the review. It would be right there in the top 4. The Bosch 1617EVSPK and Craftsman 26620 are very similar but with a couple distinct differences. The Craftsman uses the Craftsman 3 screw bushing mount system common to most of their routers and has an above the table adjusting feature. The Bosch uses a special quick release system and includes an adapter to fit Porter Cable style guide bushings.(Both are made by Bosch) The Porter Cable 693, 694 and 695 are top quality machines too. The only item that concerned me was when using guide bushings you can not activate the spindle lock to change bits.(according to the review)
Any of these routers would be a great addition to your shop. As far as choice, go with what feels best in YOUR hands. You are the one who will be using it!


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

rh111 said:


> I have found this forum to be a wealth of information, and want some advise.
> 
> I am looking for a new router to go in the shop and am looking at either a PC 893PK or a Bosch 1617EVS. They are both priced about the same with about the same features.
> 
> ...



Either one of the routers you're looking at are excellent choices. Milwaukee, DeWalt, Hitachi are also good routers. A lot depends on how the router feels to you. Be sure that the router you select can take 1/2" shank bits without an adapter. I bought a Bosch at Lowes and it was a stripped down package that didn't come with all the accessories pictured on the box. The Bosch originally came out with a magnesium motor housing and a magnesium base and the motor housings corroded. If you look at a Bosch router and the motor housing looks like galvanized metal it's corroded. Bosch is replacing the motor housings with aluminum free of charge. I took mine back to Lowes and for refund or exchange but every router I looked at had the same problem. The Craftsman version of this router is a nice router with a price of $199. You can get a lower price from Amazon and the shipping is free but sometimes takes longer. A lift is nice but if the router you pick has above the table adjustment why bother? If you are thinking of using large bits in your work you will want to look at routers with variable or adjustable speeds. You can get a lot of useful information from magazine reviews but they all contain personal bias that have nothing to do with performance. Good luck.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

DONALD said:


> You can get a lot of useful information from magazine reviews but they all contain personal bias that have nothing to do with performance. Good luck.


Yeah, I would have to agree with your quote Donald. It's just a matter of personal preference. I can't remember the name of a catalog that I saw a while back that sells only router accessories and table saw accessories, but their choice for the best router package was the Dewalt. Again, it's just a matter of personal preference. Later...


----------



## BigRedKer (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello from a new member. I am looking to buy a router with 1/2" collet to use with some cabinet making bits recently purchased. I see the PC9690LR is available at Lowes for $99.00. Since I will only be using this router under my table I have a question: Is variable speed that big a deal when you are making cabinet doors? Or, is the single-speed available in the lower-priced PCmodel I mention above good enough for a newbie-to-cabinet making like I am? Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BigRedKer, Variable speed is important when using larger diameter bits, such as cabinet making bits. Horizontal panel raising bits can be 3-1/2" in diameter and should be run at the slowest possible speed for safety. Vertical panel raising bits have a much smaller diameter and can be run at higher speeds, however they will require a tall fence to support the work or a horizontal router mount. Keep in mind that you should be making cuts of no more than 1/4" in a pass. If you need to remove more wood than that do it with multiple depth adjustments and passes. Somewhere under the general routing catagory is a post with recommended speeds related to bit diameter. We need to make that chart a sticky thread that stays on top of the list.


----------



## BigRedKer (Mar 26, 2005)

Mike,

Thanks for your reply. I think I'll hold out for one of the higher-priced models then, in order to get the right tool the first time. 

Best regards, Mike


----------



## Exboss (Sep 24, 2004)

I chose the PC 895PK and have had excellant results with it. It comes with both bases but I use the fixed in the table seeing it is micro adjustable from the top using the included adjusting tool. Besides that, the package also comes with a CD that explains the router and includes the plans to "The Router Workshop" table which I built and is great. Check out amazon.com for their pricing, they usually have a something off sale plus free shipping, my kind of place. Good luck!


----------

